# Tecumseh Peerless MST 206 545C



## Chris86 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yesterday I was given a brand new Peerless MST 206 545C 6 speed transaxle by a friend of my dad's who no longer had a mower to fit it.

My question is what models of tractor will this thing fit? The shift thingy is on top of the transmission... does that mean that it only works with tractors that have the shifter in the middle?

I searched and searched but I can't find anything that tells me what tractors these transaxles fit.


----------

